

Discretely Staying in the Job Market - degroat
http://blog.n3rds.com/discretely-staying-in-the-job-market

======
eli_gottlieb
Way to advertise your app, but your selection of job postings is really,
really scant.

~~~
degroat
I hear ya. We've only been live for about a month now and we've been focusing
primarily on growing the user base and adding features for the users. We
haven't yet put a lot of effort into getting employers to post job postings,
because if they get no responses then it would hurt the likelihood that they'd
return once the user base has grown. That said, the companies that we have
gotten have been pretty high quality (mainly startups) and we've been
surprised how high some of the salary ranges go.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
It still all looks like web-dev.

